

Millions of Lines of Code - kayoone
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million-lines-of-code

======
Aardwolf
Interesting graph if it were accurate. The healthcare.gov stuff seems like
jokes, right? That makes it seem less accurate. What else in the graph is a
joke? E.g. can car software really have more lines of code than a boeing 787,
operating systems, and the LHC?

~~~
downandout
It's not a joke, it's Obamacode. Allegedly there are 500 million lines of code
running healthcare.gov. That figure is, of course, wildly inaccurate, not
unlike most everything else concerning Obamacare. But their PR people passed
this number to journalists in an effort to blame the sheer complexity of the
project rather than run-of-the-mill incompetence.

~~~
Aardwolf
I'm not from the US, so don't really know why there is so much focus on the
website rather than the healthcare itself in the US news. But now I'm
wondering, what language is healthcare.gov written in and did they put every
keyword on a new line?

~~~
downandout
The focus on the failure of the website is actually mainly being pushed by
Democrats and liberal US media organizations. The reality is that enrollment
figures have been staggeringly low, and the program at this time appears to be
headed to fall far short of the 7 million enrollees it needs to be financially
viable. They can choose to either have stories about how Americans appear to
be roundly rejecting the program itself, or they can talk about website
failures. This being Obama's signature piece of legislation, Democrats and
most of the left-leaning media have chosen to focus on the website issues
while praying that Americans somehow come around and start signing up. There
was actually a recent Associated Press article saying that the low enrollment
numbers "only show the vast number of Americans eagerly waiting to sign up".
Other, similar nonsense has been published extensively by left-leaning media
hoping to spur public interest in signing up.

As for the language/line count, I don't know what language it is but this 500
million number had to have been picked out of thin air. Perhaps they counted
the number of lines of actual code and multiplied it by the number of servers
it is running on.

------
JosephHatfield
The chart would be more helpful if it compared lines of assembly and not lines
of original code (which is what I suspect it's comparing).

------
tzury
The most surprising item in the list to me is Visual Studio 2012 with 50M LoC
(healthcare.gov might considered ridiculous, but after all we observed, it is
not surprising at all) .

This is by far, more than I can imagine needed for the most sophisticated IDE
one will ever need.

It might includes all compilers for all supported languages though.

Also note they provide many of their infographic works as printed posters at
[http://store.informationisbeautiful.net/](http://store.informationisbeautiful.net/)

~~~
loup-vaillant
About _everything_ we use consume far more lines of source code it could (at
least if we rewrite it with current knowledge). See the VPRI and their almost
full featured OS (with compilers and applications) in less than 20.000 lines.

(Manifesto)
[http://www.vpri.org/html/work/ifnct.htm](http://www.vpri.org/html/work/ifnct.htm)

(Latest progress report)
[http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2011004_steps11.pdf](http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2011004_steps11.pdf)

------
Blahah
Something that might have been interesting (information content of life forms
vs. programs) has been wasted by equating base pairs with lines of code. This
is totally arbitrary.

Unfortunately I don't know of a specific better measure, but it might consider
the used and potential information content in the structures encoded. Anybody
know of such a metric for source code complexity?

------
VexXtreme
Ah, lines of code... the most useless metric in software development known to
man.

------
rohu1990
wow look at the symbian its double the android

------
everyone
What do the big semicircles with %s mean?

~~~
everyone
Ok figured it out. Wow that is unclear, its totally illogical too, the size of
the circle seems proportional to the increase in LOC in the next random
iteration he has chosen, but the diameter is also the distance between them
vertically which is based on the order they are in. I reckon there was a lot
of hacking and including / not including stuff in order to get those circles
to match up and also present stuff in ever increasing order. Also size of
circles is arbitrary 100% size cirle is just whatever +organism?? really? That
is not helpful

